# Welche Gamer-Maus ? ^^



## BamBuchi (18. November 2008)

Hoi^^,
Will mir ne neue Gamer-Maus holen..
welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Ne Razer oder eher Logitech?!?!

der preis soll die 60,- marke nicht überschreiten^^ 
ich will keine G9 schonma 

MfG____>BamBuchi<____


----------



## F1rewalker (18. November 2008)

Nimm die Logitech MX518 immer noch die beste Gamer Maus zu nem guten Preis.


----------



## Stomper (18. November 2008)

Razer Lachesis oder Razer Copperhead!
Besitze Erstere und bin ober über UBA zufrieden mit diesem wunderschönen Stück!
Ist halt recht Flach (Razer eben) die einzig *Hohe* Razer ist die Copperhead die auch sehr schön ist!
Allein von der Verarbeitung kann ich dir die Lachesis ans Herz legen! Sehr Solide Verarbeitet, wunderschöne schlichte Optik, sehr angenehme Oberfläche (wie Samt)
naja nen 4000 Dpi Sensor und die Garantie das du den besten Laser Sensor den man für Geld bekommen kann darin verbaut hast 

liegt halt dran was du für Mäuse bevorzugst!

Hoch: Razer Copperhead evtl. Roccat Kone  (vergiss Logitech *urrrgggs*)
Flach: Lachesis
Viel Schnickschnack: Sidewinder (glaub soll nich so der Brüller sein )

in diesem Sinne

lg Stomper


----------



## Uziflator (18. November 2008)

oder die G5 auch sehr gut,von Razer war nie sehr angetan!
Oder die Microsoft Sidewinder is aber nich die schönste


----------



## BamBuchi (18. November 2008)

aha^^ 
die lachesis wollt ich mir auch erst holen^^
wo stellt man denn da die dpi ein?? 
un wie gehen da die leds leuchtungen
 an?^^


----------



## Stomper (18. November 2008)

Dpi kannst
1. Über den Treiber in 5 Profilen Speichern (mit Herz usw.) Profilwechsel über die Rechten Seitentasten z.b. (ist natürlich Programmierbar... schritte wie z.b. 500/1000/2000/3000/4000 usw.)
2. hinter dem Mausrad sind 2 kleine Tasten (stören überhaupt nich) an denen du die DPI hoch/runter stellen kannst!
wenn du die LED's am hinteren Teil meinst die kannst auch über den Treiber aus/an schalten! sonst Pulsiert das licht wie ein Herz... das Herz dieser göttlichen Maus! (sieht echt super aus)
Die Maus lässt sich halt bis zur ********* verfeinern!

Achja wegen der größe... ich bin 2 m Groß und kräftig/muskulös (nich dick!!! ) gebaut und habe natürlich auch große Hände! Die so oft als zu klein verschrienen Razer Mäuse liegen Trotzdem sehr gut 

als HighSense Spieler wie ich (1,8cm/360°) ist die Lachesis halt nen Pflichtkauf! wenn du eher MidSense oder LowSense Spieler bist reicht die Copperhead vollkommen aus!

in diesem Sinne

lg Stomper


----------



## Bullveyr (19. November 2008)

Latsch mal in den nächsten MediaMarkt, Saturn, Gamestop oder was auch immer und greif die üblichen Kandidaten von Razer und Logitech probe. SteelSeries Ikari Laser ist grundsätzlich auch zu empfehlen (nur nicht unbedingt für Low-Sense).
Ihren persönlichen Favorit werden dir viele empfehlen aber die Maus muss in deine Hand passen.

@Stomper

Die Copperhead ist für Low-Sense absolut nicht zu empfehlen, teilweise macht sie schon bei Mid-Sense Probleme, aber für die meisten High-Senser reichen die 2000 DPI aus (ja, 10cm/360° ist immer noch High-Sense)


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2008)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> @Stomper
> 
> Die Copperhead ist für Low-Sense absolut nicht zu empfehlen, teilweise macht sie schon bei Mid-Sense Probleme, aber für die meisten High-Senser reichen die 2000 DPI aus (ja, 10cm/360° ist immer noch High-Sense)




wie teilt ihr das eigentlich auf??
in DPI, oder in xcm/360° ?

btt:
ich hab ne Razer Deathadder, und bin auch damit voll und ganz zufrieden.
aber Bullveyr hat schon recht! Viele haben mir früher auch mal ne Lachesis ans herz gelegt, aber ich kam mit der überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn du die perfekte Maus für dich finden willst, bleibt dir nix anderes, als Probegreifen und ausprobieren. Aber wir ham uns ja eh schon unterhalten ^^
sag dann bescheid was du genommen hast


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2008)

Ich bin meiner Copperhead sehr zufrieden. Hat mich bisher in keiner Situation im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Bullveyr (19. November 2008)

lässt sich nur an den cm/360 festmachen, DPI liefert keine vergleichbaren Ergebnisse und sagt eigentlich nichts über die Sense aus


----------



## emmaspapa (19. November 2008)

Ich nutze u.a. diese hier . Geniale Maus zu einem unschlagbaren Preis. Dazu noch eine von Hama ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information. Beide absolut spieletauglich und ein geniales P/L-Verhältnis. Bei der Hama hatte ich schon den Vorgänger (Predator) und die hält noch immer (über 3 Jahre) und hängt jetzt am Rechner meiner Tochter.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. November 2008)

Ich hab atm eine Habu, die ich auch guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen kann.

Die Copperhead ist an sich ein schönes Stück Hardware, aber leider von der Verarbeitung nicht so pralle: ich hab innerhalb von zwei Jahren zwei Copperheads verheizt. Hätte sie nicht diesen Mangel, wäre sie meine Maus Nr. 1.


----------



## niki96 (19. November 2008)

Ich kann dir nur die MX518 empfehlen!
top leistung und sehr guter preis!

aber der tipp wurd auch schon gegeben, das wichtigste is, dass dir die maus gut in der hand liegt!
da bringt dir die beste maus nichts, wenn sie dir nicht richtig in der hand liegt!


----------



## BamBuchi (19. November 2008)

ok^^ 
ich fahr morgen mal zum media-markt/medi-max .. probe. ma aus..
@ stomper.. mit wie viel dpi is die am anfang  eingestellt wenn ich den trreiber noch ned installiert habe ? weil ich hol mir ja die maus mit meinem neuen rechner und monitor un alles^^

rechner:
Zotac GTX260 AMP!²
4-GiB RAM
E8500

MfG


----------



## emmaspapa (19. November 2008)

Hmm, bei vielen sogenannten Gamermäusen wird empfohlen den Treiber nicht zu installieren  Meine laufen auch ohne mit höchster dpi-Einstellung.


----------



## BamBuchi (19. November 2008)

ja aber ich muss ja dpi da einstellen ^^
wie viel dpi hat die den am anfang die lacheis xD LACH-EIS


----------



## Stomper (19. November 2008)

boaaar gute frage! glaub 2000. lässt sich aber auch ohne treiber in 5 Stufen einstellen!
500/1000/2000/3000/4000
ich stell ja nie um da mir die 4000 noch fast nen bissl langsam sind xDD
Bei Razer Fabrikaten kann ich nur empfehlen den Treiber zu installieren!
ich lass halt immer auf 4000 laufen... da die Dpi/Cpi (dots per inc/counts per inch) ja nicht unbedingt die geschwindigkeit sonder nur die abtastung auf einem inch (glaub 2,4 cm²) regeln... das heißt nix andres das mit z.b. 2000 dpi 2000 punkte auf einer Fläche von 2,4 cm² abgetastet werden! regel die Sensitivity wenns dir zu fix ist lieber nicht über die maus sonder über das spiel oder die windows maus einstellungen! in Spielen mit 4000 dpi aber minimaler sensitivity über die spiel einstellung wird dem entgegengewirkt das du z.b. beim snipern keine ruckler (pixelüberspringer hast)
das wissen aber nur die wenigsten weshalb auch viele immer mit Dpi die Geschwindigkeit in verbindung setzen was nun nicht unbedingt den tatsachen entspricht!
deshalb ist die Razer Lachesis auch die präziseste maus die derzeit auf dem markt ist und nicht unbedingt die schnellste! 4000 dpi heißt ja nicht schnell sondern präzise... das sie halt trotzdem die schnellste maus ist liegt halt in der natur der sache.... in erster linie Dpi = Präzision nicht geschwindigkeit (das is nur der nebeneffekt... lässt sich aber wie gesagt über spiel/windows maus einstellungen regeln)

PS: sry da ich alles klein geschrieben hab aber ich hab halt schnell was runtergetippt was mir so im kopf rumgeflogen ist 

in diesem sinne

lg stomper


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. November 2008)

Ich kann die Habu mit sehr guten Gewissen weiter Empfehlen.
Die Lachesis ghat mir Persöhnlich zu viel DPI und liegt mir unbequem in der Hand.
Zur Cooperhead, dem Teil mit der misserabelsten Firmware seit es Mäuse gibt ich hatte nur Probelme mit der und vom handling her is die auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

Copperhead: firmware Update? 
hat die Lachesis auch gehabt (direkt nach Release gekauft) kurz später kam das Update und sie läuft nun wie Butter!

Öhm zuviele DPI? xDDDDD wie geht denn sowas? xD ich habs doch grad schon oben beschrieben das DPI nicht zuviel sein können! wenn es zu schnell ist einfach die Sensitivity im Windows Maus Menü umstellen und fertig! oder natürlich im Spiel!

Die Aussage: *Die Lachesis hat mir Persönlich zuviel DPI* zeugt nur von unwissen! sry aber das ist so!


----------



## BamBuchi (20. November 2008)

mhh^^ wasn jetz firmware update 
un wofür isn dat gut..^^
kommt das daann iwann un du musst das installieren


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

einfach auf der Razer Seite runterladen... brauchst du sowieso nicht da die neue Firmware bei den Aktuelle Lachesis modellen sowieso aktualisiert wurde... 
warst schon Mäuse schauen/fassen? ... mit der Lachesis musste ich halt auch mal so 2 Stunden warm werden... jetz geb ich sie um nix auf der welt mehr her

lg Stomper


----------



## BamBuchi (20. November 2008)

mäuse fassen 
ich fahr am montag mäuse fassen^^
aber ich war schonma vor ner woche..
da is mir die lachesis aufgefallen weil die so gemütlich war^^
also brauch ich den scheiss ned..!?!?
wofür warn das gut


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

hehe gemütlich ist sie wirklich durch die breit ausladenden tasten! gute Wahl vorallem die Oberfläche is super gelungen!
Nein du brauchst den Kot nicht 
Firmware ist im endeffekt nix andres als ne anpassung (hmm wie soll ich das besser erklären...? kann mir mal wer helfen? )
Durch neuere Firmware Updates (gibt es bei Mäusen, Handys usw.) wird einfach die leistung Optimiert und kleine Fehler korrigiert!

lg Stomper


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. November 2008)

kleiner tipp noch am rande: mach deine maus ab und zu ein bisschen sauber, du glaubst gar nich, was sich da mit der zeit an den mäusen "ansiedelt".
wenn du die mäuse von razer nicht ab und zu mal sauber machst, sind die ganz schnell mal nicht mehr gemütlich


----------



## BamBuchi (20. November 2008)

hehe ich weiss ^^


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

hehe stimmt! das is ja bei jeder so! wobei die lachesis da recht sauber ist da die ritzen sehr seitlich liegen


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> hehe stimmt! das is ja bei jeder so! wobei die lachesis da recht sauber ist da die ritzen sehr seitlich liegen



gut die ritzen auch, aber an der seite der mäuse, (meistens unter den seitentasten) hängt sich ohne ab und zu mal sauber machen auch viel dreck ran und das fühlt sich beschissen beim spielen an. Also: Kurz mal mit nem tuch, taschentuch, etc. drübergefahren, Problem beseitigt, allerdings musst du das tuch nicht unbedingt anfeuchten, kannst du aber. Die betonung liegt auf *leicht* *anfeuchten* nicht durchnässen.... kannst dir ja denken, wie ******* das ist, wenn du da nen triefenden lappen draufschmeißt 
anfeuchten is aber auch nur nötig, wenn wirklich "harte" verschmutzungen vorhanden sind, sonst reicht wie gesacht trocken kurz abwischen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> Copperhead: firmware Update?
> 
> 
> Die Aussage: *Die Lachesis hat mir Persönlich zuviel DPI* zeugt nur von unwissen! sry aber das ist so!



Zur Cooperhead auch nach den ganzen Updates lief sie nicht rund.

Zur Lachesis ich habe sie probegespielt bei nem Verwannten.
Ut3 war der Horror mit 4000dpi-3000dpi präzise zu schießen is nicht möglich.
BF2142 mit 3000 dpi lässt sich kein Heli gut steuern. 
Wenn ich über all schon runterregeln muss kann ich mir sowas sparen und bei einer 2000 Dpi Maus bleiben.
Und das is halt meine Meinung dazu und zu "unwissen" sag ich nur Vorurteile kann jeder haben, aber mich als Depperle hinstellen brauchst du net.


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Zur Lachesis ich habe sie probegespielt bei nem Verwannten.
> Ut3 war der Horror mit 4000dpi-3000dpi präzise zu schießen is nicht möglich.
> BF2142 mit 3000 dpi lässt sich kein Heli gut steuern.
> Wenn ich über all schon runterregeln muss kann ich mir sowas sparen und bei einer 2000 Dpi Maus bleiben.
> Und das is halt meine Meinung dazu und zu "unwissen" sag ich nur Vorurteile kann jeder haben, aber mich als Depperle hinstellen brauchst du net.



muss ich nach dieser Aussage aber schonwieder !
ich spiel UT3 mit 4000 dpi (lol wie jedes Spiel) und es ist perfekt möglich  
natürlich bin ich extremer high Senser was ein gutes Stück dazu gibt... ABER!!! 4000 Dpi und alles auf dich z.b. angepasst ist um einiges Präziser als 2000 Dpi... da die Abtastrate das Doppelte beträgt und Somit Pixelüberspringer vermindert werden (bestest beispiel... Snipern)

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung mehr Dpi = Präziser... die geschwindigkeit/sensitivity lässt sich anpassen... bleib dabei was auch immer du willst aber würdest du die sensitivity mal auf dich anpassen  könntest du auch den direkt vergleich spüren!
was eine dämliche(sry das ich es so sagen muss) einstellung/glaube ist es das die Dpi gleich die Geschwindigkeit sein muss? denk erstmal drüber nach und Informier dich über das worüber du diskutieren willst! es ist und bleibt Unwissenheit!

lg Stomper


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. November 2008)

roccat kone, beste wo gibts. die rammt diese uralt mäuse ala mx518 in den boden 
schau dir auf der hompage von raccat mal an was die so kann, dann wirst du dich sehr schnell für sie entscheiden


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

witzigerweise regen  sich viele über die Kone auf... soll nich so prall verarbeitet sein... ob das stimmt... kp...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> witzigerweise regen  sich viele über die Kone auf... soll nich so prall verarbeitet sein... ob das stimmt... kp...


das ist deine hochgelobetz lachesis bzw die meistemn razermäuse aber auch net


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

ohhh doch die Lachesis ist sehr sehr gut verarbeitet  das kann ich zu 100% sagen! 
die Copperhead soll ab und zu spinnen davon weiß ich...
die Deathadder oder die Diamondback 3G sind dagegen auch gut verarbeitet!

Natürlich lobe ich die Lachesis! ist nunmal die höchsmaß an Präzision und Solider Verarbeitung... dafür liegt sie halt nich jedem!
Zeig mir ne besser Verarbeitet... woebei ich bezweifel das du je mit einer Lachesis richtig gezockt bzw. sie Überhaupt mal unter die augen genommen hast... sonst würdest du nicht an ihrer Verarbeitung mäkeln da es überhaupt keine Veranlassung dazu gibt

zu Thema Kone... neulich laß ich einen witzigen Thread über die Kone... in dem ein Verärgerter Käufer schrieb: diese Maus war der Größte Fehlkauf meines lebens... ich habe sie zurück geschickt und meine alte MX518 wieder rausgeholt!


loooooooooolz witzig he? 

lg Stomper


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. November 2008)

@ Somper 
 Und du bist halt doch der Fanboy³. Lachesis hier und da. 
Schon mal auf andern aktuellen Mäusen außer der Lachesis gezockt?


----------



## Stomper (24. November 2008)

jap habe ich   bin in dem sinne kein Fanboy da ich zugebe das sie eine gewöhnungsbedürftige form hat... zumal es in den letzten Posting nicht explizit um die Lachesis sondern eher um die Dpi frage ging! les dir das nochmal durch und dann denk drüber nach was du geschrieben hast!

übrigens ist der name Stomper und nicht somper... 

lg Stomper


----------



## Bullveyr (24. November 2008)

@Stomper

Rein rechnerisch mögen höhere DPI, dafür Ingame-Sense runtergeregelt, von Vorteil sein aber die Praxis schaut etwas anders aus.

Irgendwann ist der rechnerische Vorteil in der Gaming-Praxis irrelevant und man sieht ihn nicht einmal mehr.

Bei älteren Spiele (z.B. CS 1.6), die noch "Windwos Pointer Movement" / "Set/GetCursorPos" verwenden, führen hohe DPI zusammen mit niedriger Ingame zu negative acceleration.

Bei der Lachesis sinken bei den höchsten DPI-Einstellungen die max. IPS.

Hohe DPI sind auf ihre Weise unpräziser. (wieso/inwiefern muss ich nocht etwas recherchieren) 

--> Mehr DPI =/= automatisch besser, es hängt von diversen Faktoren ab ob es Sinn macht.


----------



## kwku (25. November 2008)

Zur Versachlichung:
Laut PCGH - Test hat die Lachesis den 1. Platz, dicht gefolgt von
der Roccat Cone.
Entscheidung ist also weitgehendst Geschmacksache!

Noch eine Info zu diesem Thema:
Die besten Mäuse für Spiele- und Büro-PCs - Gamer-Mäuse: Für maximalen Spielspaß - CHIP Online


----------



## Joey (25. November 2008)

Ich habe und hätte immer auf Logitech geschworen ,bis mir mein Bruder ne Razer Diamondback in die Hand gedrückt hat , nach seiner Meinung ein Fehlkauf...

Circa 70.000 Kills und ~5000 online Stunden später muss ich sagen , das an Razer absolut nichts rankommt .Hat mich niemals im Stich gelassen , läuft immer noch .

Von wegen Verarbeitung ...dies Ding hat wirklich gelitten bei mir und es ist immer noch nichts dran .(ausser bischen Nikotin vergilbt)

Direkter und präziser als Razer gehts nach meiner Auffasung nich.



Edit zur Form : 

Ja , ich hab damals auch gestutzt und konnte mit dem Design der Razer im ersten Moment nix anfangen ; als ich vor kurzem mal eine (verhältnissmässig) fette G5 am Rechner hatte , musste ich fest stellen , das aufgrund des flachen Designs , kurze , schnelle Feuer  Stösse viel einfacher auszuführen sind , ohne die Maus zu verreissen.Überhaupt sind  "ungeplante" Schüsse während des Bewegens viel exakter und angenemher auszuführen. 
Ist sehr schwer zu erklären , testet das selber mal aus. Wie gesagt , man merkts bei den Razer´s nicht auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Uziflator (25. November 2008)

kwku schrieb:


> Zur Versachlichung:
> Laut PCGH - Test hat die Lachesis den 1. Platz, dicht gefolgt von
> der Roccat Cone.
> Entscheidung ist also weitgehendst Geschmacksache!
> ...


Wenn du dich auf die PCGH Print beziehst?! Stimmt das nicht ganz auf Platz 1. is die G9 dich gefolgt von der Kone


----------



## Stomper (25. November 2008)

Joey hat das ganze Razer Thema gut erklärt und somit wäre das für mich auch abgeschlossen... jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben! Es ist allerding eine Frechheit zu behaupten die Razer Mäuser wären schlecht verarbeitet! da es einfach nicht den Tatsachen entspricht! Ich bin ganz und gar Joey's meinung! 

Zum Abschluss ich bin kein Fanboy... nur die Form und Verarbeitung von Razer Mäuse spricht mich einfach am meisten an! das ich die Lachesis lobe ist ja klar wenn ich äußerst zufrieden mit ihr bin oder nicht? wenn das jemand über die Kone oder eine Logitech sagt ist das natürlich was ganz anderes! -.- dieses dämliche Fanboy gehabe ist nurnoch lächerlich!

Bullveyr: bitte recherchier das mal... würde mich auch interessieren!

lg Stomper


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> Joey hat das ganze Razer Thema gut erklärt und somit wäre das für mich auch abgeschlossen... jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben! Es ist allerding eine Frechheit zu behaupten die Razer Mäuser wären schlecht verarbeitet! da es einfach nicht den Tatsachen entspricht! Ich bin ganz und gar Joey's meinung!


ich finde nicht das ddas eine frechheit ist. habe selber eine razer maus und das ist auch nicht meine erste bin aber trotzdem der meinung das die größtenteils nicht so gut verarbeitet sind wie zb die von logitech

allerdings finde ich die razer möuse was präzision angeht einfach ungeschlagen


----------



## [THM]Zany (25. November 2008)

Egal welche Maus ich gekauft hab, Razer, Microsoft usw ... ich bin immer wieder bei der MX518 gelandet. Werde mir die Tage mal die MX518 Refresh zu Gemüte führen. Ist einfach das wohl fühl Gefühl mit dem Ding ^^ Egal ob jetzt Micro. o. Razer o. Roccat ... wenn das Ding nicht für die Hand gebaut wurde kann sie noch so toll sein und fantastisch verarbeitet und bleibt somit trotzdem nix für einen selbst und man spielt nicht so gut damit! Eingabegeräte sind keine Glaubensfrage sondern ehr *womit komme ich besser klar* ... welcher Hersteller mit welchem Gerät auch immer!


----------



## Joey (26. November 2008)

btw...100% Porno , wenn man die Glide-Füße von der G5 , unter eine  Razer klebt (sind weiterhin selbstklebend )  und die alten entfernt ..  (ausgehend von einem Hartplastik Mouse-Pad )


----------



## Gamiac (27. November 2008)

versuch doch mal ne raptor habe selber das etwas ältere modell und die bleibt bis sie stirbt mein liebstes stück . oder die cyborg von saitek die tastatur ist auf jeden fall der hammer wenn die raptor nicht so gut wäre hätte ich mir die cyborg maus glaube ich auch noch besorgt , von logitech halte ich nicht viel . da ist ausser den speakers nix intressantes für mich bei .


----------



## Maxibition (27. November 2008)

Preis/Leistung ist die MX518 echt gut 
Hab übrigens noch eine hier liegen zum Vrkauf  30€ inkl.


----------



## strelock (27. November 2008)

Hab eine Logitec Nano (für mein Notebook) und bin sehr zufrieden ^^


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

Razer deathadder...ich halte gar nichts von diesen unisex mäusen von logtech, haben alle die 0815 standard form, oder eine ziemlich ähnliche, razer mäuse haben alle eine unikate form, an die man sich erst gewöhnen muss, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, will man nie wieder weg von


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2008)

willy schrieb:


> Razer deathadder...ich halte gar nichts von diesen unisex mäusen von logtech, haben alle die 0815 standard form, oder eine ziemlich ähnliche, razer mäuse haben alle eine unikate form, an die man sich erst gewöhnen muss, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, will man nie wieder weg von



Aber manche kommen halt besser mit dieser 0815 Form klar, als mit der von Razer Mäusen.
Wenn du dir z.b mal die G9 anguckt, hat Logitech auch eine Maus die nicht der Form von MX518 und G5 entspricht...

Ich persönlich kann die MX518 und G5 seehr Empfehlen, ich habe beide Mäuse hier und bin voll zufrieden mit diesen.

AM besten gehst du zu einem Fachhändler in der Nähe und spielst die Mäuse mal Probe, den jede Hand ist verschieden und jeder hat andere Vorlieben, spielt einfach mal irgendwelche Mäuse Probe und schau welche dir am besten gefällt...


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Aber manche kommen halt besser mit dieser 0815 Form klar, als mit der von Razer Mäusen.
> Wenn du dir z.b mal die G9 anguckt, hat Logitech auch eine Maus die nicht der Form von MX518 und G5 entspricht...
> 
> Ich persönlich kann die MX518 und G5 seehr Empfehlen, ich habe beide Mäuse hier und bin voll zufrieden mit diesen.
> ...




genau diese leute wollen nichtmal razer versuchen...glaub mir, als ich damals mein erstes pcgh abo mit der maus bekommen hatte, dachte ich mir nur: was zum teufel hab ich fürn dreck bekommen; ich hatte davor ne logitech OEM maus, und jetz, wenn ich ne oem maus anfasse, bekomme ich schnell aua im handgelenk


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2008)

ich kann diese hier empfehlen günstig und sehr gut hab sie seit nem halben jahr und bin sehr zufrieden 
Raptor Gaming Mouse LM1, USB Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BamBuchi (28. November 2008)

mhh..
aber ich glaub ich nehm die lachesis die liegt mir am besten in der hand,.. xP
hol mir die dann jetz nächsten freitag


----------



## willy (29. November 2008)

die lachesis bereitet mir handgelenkschmerzen xD kommt davon, 2 jahre lang eine deathadder zu haben, ich glaube, ich komme nie wieder davon weg^^


----------



## rancer (29. November 2008)

Nun eigentlich muss man den Mauskauf von der Form der Maus beurteilen und entscheiden. Die Lachesis liegt bei mir gut in der Hand, aber der Tastendruck ist für mich zu leicht. Ich hab eine Logitech G5 Refresh und bin sehr zufrieden-nicht jeder kann sich halt die Kone kaufen

Wieso hat aber die Lachesis im PCGH-Test schöechter als die Deathadder abgeschnitten?? Ich habe nämlich den Test verpasst.


----------



## BamBuchi (30. November 2008)

^^ hab ich ned gelesen^^
is mir aber auch egal , ich nehm einfach die, die mir am besten in der hand liegt und mit der ich am betsen umgehen kann


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. November 2008)

rancer schrieb:


> Wieso hat aber die Lachesis im PCGH-Test schöechter als die Deathadder abgeschnitten?? Ich habe nämlich den Test verpasst.



hast du das gelesen? dass die schlechter abgeschnitten hat? ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (30. November 2008)

schikt ma jmd. link^^^^


----------



## GIROL-GTX (30. November 2008)

Jüng du musst das selbst beurteilen ... geh einfach in n shop und guck welche am besten in deiner hand liegt 

Ich hab ya die G9 und n freund von mia is die zu klein ...

Guck einfach welche gamer mouses es so gibt und such dir dann die aus die am besten in deiner hand liegt !! ... die Lachesis is eig. auch ganz gut.

Musst halt gucken welche am besten in deiner Hand liegt  ... sollst ya keine schmerzen beim gamen haben haha

MfG Girol


----------



## Stomper (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich war neulich mal wieder Mäuse Grabschen... (bin nen kleiner Maus süchtiger) und wieder kam in mir die frage hoch... wie kann man mit einer G5,G9 MX518 überhaupt präzise spielen? die dinger sind ja mal richtig Hoch!Fett! und eigenartig geformt O.o ich wüsste garned wo ich meinen kleinen Finger hin tun soll! die Tasten sind auch nich so Prall...  aber ich muss ja nich mit klar kommen... danach führte mich mein weg zu den Tasta's... meine Hände glitten über eine G15 und wieder fragte ich mich... wie kann man mit so nem Klumpen anständig zocken? danach wieder auf die gute alte Lycosa... und mir wurde klar... diese tastatur ist wie für mich gebaut...!
Ich habe nicht viel Verständnis für Logitech... da ich von anfang an Razer gewöhnt bin und sie für nix in der Welt hergeben würde! Doch mein Unverständnis wird oft nur lächerlich gemacht oder ich werde als Razer Fanboy bezeichnet... jemand der so allerdings über Logitech Produkte erzählt ist natürlich im Recht und redet nur die Warheit...!
Ich würde mal Jedem Razer Gegner Empfehlen 1-2 Stunden mit z.B. einer Diamondback 3G zu Spielen und nach diesen 2 Stunden noch ein Razer Gegner zu sein.... 
Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben! aber Razer (nicht explizit in diesem Thread) dauernd  nur Schlecht zu machen ist unter aller Sau!

lg Stomper


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (1. Dezember 2008)

ich würd mir auch die 518er holen hab die auch und bin voll und ganz zufrieden die ergonomie ist einfach die beste und für den preis göttlich


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Dezember 2008)

mhh die mx518 wollt ich auch erst die sieht ned nur sau geil aus .. die liegt auch geil in der hand..aber ich finde das voll doof das ich garned weiss wo ich mein ringfinger hintun soll ..
entweder daneber ..zum kleinen finger oder doch nich auf die rechte maustaste . also knapp daneben..
bei der razer....die hat mir halt besser gefallen sau geil un bequem.....!! deswegend enk ich eher ih nhem die lachesis.. ich fahr aber auch nomma mäuse grabschen xD das macht voll spaß^^ am freitag hol ich mir dann die maus.. die mir am besten gefällt .. un das is glaube die lachesis^^


----------



## Stomper (1. Dezember 2008)

sehr gute wahl!


----------



## GIROL-GTX (5. Dezember 2008)

und welche haste dir gehohlt ?? bzw. wirst du dir hohlen ???


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Dezember 2008)

ich hab 2 Mäuse jetz 
die G9 und die Lachesis xD


----------



## onehitopfa (6. Dezember 2008)

g5...


----------



## Stomper (7. Dezember 2008)

lol und was soll das bringen? xD
beide neu geholt oder wie? oder gibst die maus die dir schlechter liegt wieder zurück?

lg Stomper


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Dezember 2008)

ich muss mit beiden mal zocken und dann entscheide ich mich sag euch dann bescheid..
^^muss erstma aufn rechner warten^^


----------



## gamerolli (8. Dezember 2008)

ich kann dir nur die razer deathadder empfehlen.
perfekt für rechtshänder und auch beim spielen sehr präzise.

hatte auch die logitech g9. die war mir aber viel zu klein und unhandlich.
nach der g9 entschied ich mich für die lachesis. die lag mir schon besser, war mir aber zu sehr auf linkshänder zugeschliffen.

und dann bin ich bei der deathadder gelandet, die wirklich perfekt in der hand liegt.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Dezember 2008)

^^
Hatte gestern mal die Roccat Kone in der Hand..
..die lag wie Butter in meiner Hand.
Das isfür mich eig. die beste Maus..
die mir in der Hand liegt...
aber soviel geld kann ich ned für die Maus ausgeben^^


----------



## Stomper (9. Dezember 2008)

naja die Roccat soll häufiger Probleme aufweisen... hab sie letztens auch mal Probe gezockt und im vergleich zu Razer Mäusen wie z.B. die Lachesis wirkt sie auf mich sehr klapprig
Die Ergonomie ist Geschmackssache, ich komme allerdings mit dieser Maus nicht auf einen grünen Ast

lg Stomper


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Dezember 2008)

mhh ich find die laches un die kone liegen beide gleich gut in der hand..
^^ die g9 ..ich weiss ned.. aber die is auch  sau bequem auch wenn se boisschen klein is


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> naja die Roccat soll häufiger Probleme aufweisen... hab sie letztens auch mal Probe gezockt und im vergleich zu Razer Mäusen wie z.B. die Lachesis wirkt sie auf mich sehr klapprig
> Die Ergonomie ist Geschmackssache, ich komme allerdings mit dieser Maus nicht auf einen grünen Ast
> 
> lg Stomper



razer fan(boy)?


----------



## willy (9. Dezember 2008)

nein, die kone hat wirklich viele fehler... ich besitze selbst ne razer und meine nächte maus wird ne kone xD bis jetzt sind razer mäuse die besten


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> razer fan(boy)?


jops iser
aber auch zurecht sind halt technisch die besten mäuse


----------



## Fabian (9. Dezember 2008)

habe seit über 2 jahren meine Razer copperhead,und bin wunschlos glück.
Meiner meinung immer noch eine der besten Mäuse auf dem markt.


----------



## Stomper (9. Dezember 2008)

ok um das mal Klarzustellen! Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fanboy! ich vergleiche einfach viel da ich eine Vorliebe für gute und schöne Mäuse hab! und im vergleich zu der Lachesis, Copperhead, Deathadder usw. ist die Kone minderwertig Verarbeitet... das ähnliche bei Logitech Mäusen und Tastaturen! die fühlen sich nunmal nicht so Robust und Perfekt Verarbeitet an... (gleich gehts wieder *buuuuuhhhh* ) das ist nunmal so... ich habe jede aktuelle Maus/Tasta versucht und bin Letztendlich immer wieder bei Razer gelandet... einmal Razer immer Razer... da kann jemand Fanboy hier und Fanboy (bin übrigens Fanman ) schreien wie er will... man kommt von diesem Hersteller nicht mehr weg das die Qualität so derart Überzeugend ist! Gleich ist in meinen Augen die G11/G15... omg nach ner halben Stunde hätte ich dieses klappergestell in die Ecke geworfen wäre es meine gewesen  der Tastenanschlag is ja Ober ekelhaft... die Tasten nicht sehr angenehm für die finger...! 
Mal nen Tip: man gehe z.B. zum Mediamarkt... begrabscht nen bissl die Razer Lycosa und danach die Logitech G15... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man zu dem Ergebnis kommt das rein die Bequemlichkeit auf dem Razer Fabrikat höher ist als auf der Logitech... der Anschlag ist in meinen Augen auch angenehmer... 2 Mankos gibt es Trotzdem... 1. ziemlich Flache Tasten! 2. recht schwache Beleuchtung (stört mich beides nicht! im gegenteil... ich finde sie angenehmer! lol und bei der Beleuchtung isses mir sowas von Toast! ich schau sehr sehr selten auf die Tastatur! vorallem nicht beim Zocken!!!)
dieses Fanboy hier Fanboy da ist doch echt irrsinnig... Fakten zählen! sonst nichts!

lg Stomper


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist es nicht *pieeeep* egal,wem welche Maus besser gefällt? Und wenn Stomper eher Razer Mäuse bevorzugt,ich ebenfalls,dann ist es halt so.
Es geht/ging hier eig darum,dem Threadersteller gute Mäuse vorzuschlagen und nicht stundenlang rum zu diskutieren,wer was lieber mag,wer hier Fanboy/Fanman  ist etc.
Soo,ich hoffe du findest ne gute Maus für dich,egal welche Marke,solange du gut mit ihr kannst.


----------



## willy (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ne Razer maus, ne Logitech G15, ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset, alles 3 is geil, Razer Tastatur und Headset ist mir einfach zu teuer  außerdem mag ich laptop tastaturen nicht 

die kone hört sich für mich aber trotzdem sau interessant an, hoffe in einem jahr oder nehm halben, wird die kone ausgebessert oder so, da ich sehr oft höre, dass sie schlecht verarbeitet ist (mausrad etc.) denn wenn das passiert, werd ich sie mir holen.


----------



## n3squ1ck (10. Dezember 2008)

Cyber Sniper Stinger in den raum schmeiss* Is ne top maus zu nem relativ günstigen preis  Hat modulare gewichte, genug tasten und ein 5 wege wheel


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Dezember 2008)

G.Skill schrieb:


> Ist es nicht *pieeeep* egal,wem welche Maus besser gefällt? Und wenn Stomper eher Razer Mäuse bevorzugt,ich ebenfalls,dann ist es halt so.
> Es geht/ging hier eig darum,dem Threadersteller gute Mäuse vorzuschlagen und nicht stundenlang rum zu diskutieren,wer was lieber mag,wer hier Fanboy/Fanman  ist etc.
> Soo,ich hoffe du findest ne gute Maus für dich,egal welche Marke,solange du gut mit ihr kannst.




hey,danke 
Ich gaube eher so G9,obwohl ich die am anfang nicht wollte.. aber die liegt auch sehr gut in der hand...
wird wohl ein kopf-an-kopfrennen.. zwischen der lachesis und der G9..
die G9 kostet 49 und die lachesis 69,- ... lohnt sich der auffpreis?


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> hey,danke
> Ich gaube eher so G9,obwohl ich die am anfang nicht wollte.. aber die liegt auch sehr gut in der hand...
> wird wohl ein kopf-an-kopfrennen.. zwischen der lachesis und der G9..
> die G9 kostet 49 und die lachesis 69,- ... lohnt sich der auffpreis?



Hmm,schwer zu sagen. Die Entscheidung liegt im Endeffekt ja bei dir.
Der Unterschied zwischen der Lachesis und der G9 ist wie schon gesagt,die Form und die Verarbeitung,was dir jedoch davon besser liegt,kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ein weiterer Unterschied ist,dass die Lachesis 9 Tasten und "feste" 4000 Dpi hat und die G9 zwar "nur" 3200 Dpi und 7 Tasten,aber dafür mit "variabler" Dpi Einstellung,sprich du kannst die Dpi in Stufen von 200 - 3200 einstellen (On the Fly).
Desweiteren kann man bei der G9 afaik die Griffschalen austauschen und du kannst das Gewicht per Zusatzgewichte 4x 4 Gramm & 4x 7 Gramm an deine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil bei der Lachesis ist der interne 32KB Speicher,so bleiben deine Einstellung auch nach ab/an stecken der Maus erhalten.
Die 1ms Reaktionszeit und die bis zu 254 cm/s sprechen für sich.

Für welche du dich am Ende entscheidest,musst du die jetz überlegen.
Also ich für meinen Teil,hab mir eine (nein,ich bin kein Fanboy) Razer Diamondback 3G geholt,und bin vollkommen zu frieden,sie liegt gut in der Hand,ist bequem und ausreichend schnell.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen.

Oh,ich habe grade im ersten Post gelesen,dass du garkeine G9 willst/wolltest...^^

Ich hab da noch ein Vorschlag :

NZXT Avatar
Die hat 2600 Dpi in 650 - 2600er Stufen,sowie 7 Programmierbare Tasten und eine LED Dpi Anzeige.
Von der Form her,sieht sie auch ganz Bequem aus und hat ein schönes Desing + blaue Beleuchtung.
Sie wiegt 92 Gramm,kommt aber leider ohne Zusatsgewichte daher.
Auf die Tasten kannst frei von allem beliebige Makros legen.
Ich finde,wie ist eine Überlegung Wert,oder?!


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> razer fan(boy)?


Defintiv!

RAZER Tastatturen sollen recht schnell auseinander fallen.Und ohne beleuchtung sind die Tasten aufschrift nicht zu lesen.

Alles Logitech Mäuse sind schlecht verarbeitet, alles klar.

Alle getetet?! Bestimmt nur einemal hand drauf und fertig!


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Dezember 2008)

schon anlockend xD ..
mh..^^
schreibt mal alle,welche maus euch am besten gefällt danke 
am freitag ist es soweit und ich hol den monitor ,tastatur und dann eben die maus


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find die Razer Lachesis relativ gut,nur man kann die DPI halt nicht einstellen,oder geht das im Treiber ?
Ansonsten find ich die MS Sidewinder / Sidewinder X5 ganz gut,halt gewöhnungsbedürftiges Desing.^^


----------



## willy (10. Dezember 2008)

muss man über den treiber machen, kann man auf die seitentasten legen (ist jedenfalls bei allen anderen Razer mäusen so)


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

Ah,ok. Also wie bei meiner Razer  Da musst halt die Seitentaste drücken und mim Mausrad hoch/runter scrollen,so stellt man des dann ein .


----------



## Stomper (10. Dezember 2008)

lol die Lachesis lässt sich in 5 selbst gewählten Stufen in 5 Profilen in denen die Stufen angepasst werden können (auch der Hz Bereich... 250,500,1000) die Dpi lassen sich von 150-4000 einstellen... wer sowas erzählt vonwegen *feste 4000 DPI* sollte es lieber lassen, da die nötigen Informationen zum dem Gerät zu fehlen scheinen!
Im Treiber lässt es sich am besten einstellen aber auch OHNE Treiber lassen sich die DPI einstellen und zwar in 5 Stufen (800,1800,2400,3000,4000) <<< ob das genau stimmt kann ich nicht sagen! da ich es Schwachsinnig finde den Treiber nicht zu installieren... zumindest bei Razer Fabrikaten... wie es bei anderen Herstellern ist kann ich nicht sagen!

Und nein ich habe die Mäuse und Tastas nicht nur kurz angegrabscht sondern Probe gezockt! (mein äußerst netter Lieblings Fachhändler machts möglich) hier mal ne liste der angezockten Gamer Mäuse und Tastaturen mit meiner mini Bewertung!(ohne große technische Beschreibung)

Mäuse: Razer Lachesis (hehe was soll ich noch groß sagen ), Razer Copperhead (gute Ergonomie, gute Verarbeitung und Präzision), Razer Deathadder (einfach aber trotzdem Formvollendet), Razer Diamondback (meine erste Razer... ich liebe sie noch immer!), Razer Salmosa (Form ähnlich der Lachesis, keine Zusatztasten), Razer Krait (gutes einsteigerprodukt, nur 1600 DPI), Razer Boomslang (die Ur Razer, eine Legende), Logitech G9 ( sehr klein-kurz, ziemlich Eckig, klappert leicht beim schütteltest), Logitech G5 (sehr hoch!, Maustasten in schnellen Shootern schwerer zu betätigen durch die Form), Logitech MX518 (ähnlich der G5... schöneres Design, schlechtere Technik), Microsoft Habu (Microsoft-Razer Entwicklung, schon Mehrere Defekte erlebt), Microsoft Sidewinder{beide] (völlig überteuert, hält nicht was sie Verspricht, gewöhnungsbedürftige Form), Saitek Cyborg Maus (keine Bewertung da ich sie nur ca. 5 Min gezockt habe), Roccat Kone (relativ Hoch, oft schlechte Verarbeitung Erkennbar, klapprig)

Tastaturen: Razer Tarantula (ansich keine schlechte Tastatur überzeugt wenig) Razer Lycosa (sehr Flach - Ähnlich einer Notebook Tastatur, sehr guter Tastenanschlag, schöne Oberfläche, schwache Beleuchtung) Logitech G15 (gutes Display, gute Beleuchtung, gute Programmierbarkeit, schlechter Tastenanschlag, sehr bescheidene Tasten, *schlecht* Verarbeitet) Logitech G11 (die abgespeckte Version der G15) Saitek Cyborg Keyboard (sehr Schöne Beleuchtung, Futuristisches Design, Tasten sollen Fehlerhaft/Falsch funktionieren) Microsoft Sidewinder (keine bewertung da zu wenig benutzt)

Diese kleine Auswahl sind nicht alle die ich Versucht habe aber die so Ziemlich wichtigsten im Gaming Bereich! Sollte jemand mit meiner Mini Bewertung nicht zufrieden sein werde ich sie gerne Untermauern, es ist nur MEINE Objektive Bewertung und Einstellung zu den genannten Eingabegeräten!
Die Bewertung bezieht sich rein auf Äußerlichkeiten und Verarbeitung! die Verbaute Technik mit deren Macken kenne ich bei vielen Produkten nicht zur genüge!

kleiner Kauftip in verschiedenen Preisklassen (ohne nur auf Razer Erpicht zu sein! Vorsprung durch Technik!)


Mäuse:  
unter 30€: Razer Salmosa, Razer Krait
bis 50€ : Razer Copperhead, Razer Deathadder 
ab 50€ : Razer Lachesis

Tastaturen: 
unter 80€: Razer Lycosa
ab 80€ : Logitech G15

das sind Ladenpreise! was Geizhals ausspuckt ist was anderes!

Wieso muss man ein Fanboy sein wenn man auf Technik und Verarbeitung wert legt statt auf den Frischkäse zu hören den die Massen erzählen? Diese Abneigung Razer gegenüber ist mir unverständlich! nur weil es Razer heißt muss es gleich schlecht sein !

Auch ich besitze ein Logitech Produkt! mein Cordless Rumblepad! das es das beste auf dem Markt erhältliche Gamepad ist! auch wenn ich kein Freund von Logitech bin muss ich das einfach zugeben... so wie es die Razer Hasser auch mal machen sollten 

Edit*: bei der Lachesis lässt sich die DPI mittels 2 kleinen Tasten hinter dem Mausrad ändern!(auch ohne Treiber)

lg Stomper


----------



## miky miles (10. Dezember 2008)

_Also ich hatte schon einige Mäuse in der Hand. Die "Roccat Kone" ist meiner Meinung nach die bisher Beste Maus für mich. 

Ist vielleicht Gemackssache, aber ich liebe Beleuchtung und da hat die Roccat Kone eindeutig die Nase vorn. 
Die Verarbeitung finde ich auch nicht verkehrt, vor allem die Gummibeschichtung hat was. Und mit dem richtigen Pad gleitet sie nur so dahin.

Einziges Mank währe, dass die Maus Kabelgebunden ist, da ich vorher eine Kabellose Maus hatte. Aber bei der Technik ist das wohl verständlich._


----------



## willy (11. Dezember 2008)

als gamer macht man immer einen sehr weiten bogen um kabellose mäuse...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Dezember 2008)

die razer lachesis ist auch cool, auch wenn nicht jeder mit der form klarkommt.
hatte vorher beim kollegen mit der mx518 gezockt:auch genial, auch wenndie maus zu klein für meine griffel war.
habe leider auch im hype ne ne kone gekauft aber die war so billig, beim dritten mal umtauschen hab ich das geld genommen und bin mal essen gegangen.
die kone ist nicht mehr als ne multimedia maus mit china verarbeitung(viel schein, wenig sein)
aber wie so oft ist es eine frage des geschmacks was man sich holt.
jetzt benutze ich meine gute lachesis wieder und gut ist.
mfg


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meine MX518 seit knapp 3 Jahren. Da ist nix dran. Sie ist absolut bequem. 
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Sie ist vor allen Dingen nicht mehr so teuer, kann aber dafür das sie schon etwas älter ist immer noch mit den aktuellen Mäusen mithalten.
logitech mx518 gaming mouse


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich komme nicht mehr von meiner razer diamondback weg...
hab mich wohl zu sehr an sie gewöhnt das ich mit anderen nur ein schlechtes gefühl hab...


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Dezember 2008)

*grins*^^


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich will mir ne Gaming mause Kaufen ? ich hab eure texte gelesen und welche G5 Maus meint ihr den .bis 25 euro mehr nicht .Also wie ich das verstanden habe mehr dpi zahl desto besser.
A4Tech XL-750F,was sagt ihr dazu .momentan hab ich ne alte logitech mouse.ich verstehe jetzt wiso ich bei manchen gegner  keine chance habe zu Terminieren (Fuel of War ) .
Also bei Mausen mit hohen grifflächen hatt man doch handschmerzen oder nicht ?


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Dezember 2008)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Also wie ich das verstanden habe mehr dpi zahl desto besser.


dann hast du es falsch verstanden

A4-Tech macht äußerst empfehlenswerte Mäuse für einen niedrigen Preis


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir nach einer MX700 und MX500 die MX518 gehollt und nutze nun die MX518 refresh und bin mehr als zufrieden...!


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Dezember 2008)

@stomper: bitte fühl dich net angegriffen von mir ^^

ich meinte des net böse.... (ich hab ja auch ne Razer )

sollte ja ne frage sein...


----------



## Stomper (11. Dezember 2008)

fühle ich nicht  ich stelle nur Fakten dar... und höre generell nicht auf das gebrabbel anderer was Hardware angeht... und auch Autos  ich mache mir selber ein Objektives bild davon... das Razer dabei besser abschneidet mag ein zufall sein oder auch nicht... mich überzeugt nur die Technik und nicht der Name... weshalb es mir auch generell egal ist welcher Hersteller es ist... Hauptsache die Leistung stimmt! Natürlich muss dabei alles mit einbezogen werden! Verarbeitung und und und...

Jungs und Mädels... lasst euere Fanboy gebrabbel und bezieht euch auf Fakten nicht auf Hersteller!

lg Stomper


----------



## BigBubby (12. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> fühle ich nicht  ich stelle nur Fakten dar... und höre generell nicht auf das gebrabbel anderer was Hardware angeht... und auch Autos  ich mache mir selber ein Objektives bild davon... das Razer dabei besser abschneidet mag ein zufall sein oder auch nicht... mich überzeugt nur die Technik und nicht der Name... weshalb es mir auch generell egal ist welcher Hersteller es ist... Hauptsache die Leistung stimmt! Natürlich muss dabei alles mit einbezogen werden! Verarbeitung und und und...
> 
> Jungs und Mädels... lasst euere Fanboy gebrabbel und bezieht euch auf Fakten nicht auf Hersteller!
> 
> lg Stomper


man könnte wirklich der meinung sein.

Also mal kurz zu deinen Bewertungen. Die MX518 ist nicht ohne grund eine der beliebtesten Mäuse. Nicht nur wegen der Ergonomie. Ich frage mich, was du für Schwierigkeiten hast damit zu schiessen. Gerade bei schnellen Shootern (war bei der g9 gesagt, aber mx518 auf g9 verwiesen).
Das scheint allein eine Sache der Maushaltegewohnheit zu sein. Ich komme damit wunderbar klar (Sowohl in CS1.6 als auch in Q3).

Ürigens ist meine Roccat Kone nicht klapprig (habe mx518 sowie die roccat, 2 pcs...) und wirkt sehr gut verarbeitet. Vielleicht habe ich glück oder du hattest nur pech bei deinem Modell.

Ähnlich bei der G15, nur weil du den Tastenanschlag als schlecht empfindest und eher Laptoptastatur magst statt Klötzchen, kannst du nicht sagen, dass die der G15 schlecht sind. Das ist eine reine Geschmackssache und ich hatte auch schon diverse tastaturen unter den Fingern und fand dass die G15 (achja ich rede vom blauen original ) den besten Tastenanschlag hat.
Das ist halt alles reine Geschmackssache und du kannst es nicht postulatsmäßig hier schreiben und sagen, es wäre auf Tatsachen begründet, sondern es sind alles nur deine persönlichen Empfindungen.

Achja ich hatte auch schon mehrere Razor in der Hand und die Ergonomie war für mich furchtbar und sie sahen idR aus wie billig Mäuse von Pearl (auch von der verarbeitung). Deshalb sage ich aber nicht sie wären schlecht, sondern nur, dass sie mir nicht gefallen.

Ich habe ja wirklich nichts dagegen, wenn du Erfahrungsberichte hier postest, aber dann schreibe nicht immer, als ob deine Aussagen in Stein gemeißelt wären...


----------



## kwku (12. Dezember 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> man könnte wirklich der meinung sein.
> 
> Also mal kurz zu deinen Bewertungen. Die MX518 ist nicht ohne grund eine der beliebtesten Mäuse. Nicht nur wegen der Ergonomie. Ich frage mich, was du für Schwierigkeiten hast damit zu schiessen. Gerade bei schnellen Shootern (war bei der g9 gesagt, aber mx518 auf g9 verwiesen).
> Das scheint allein eine Sache der Maushaltegewohnheit zu sein. Ich komme damit wunderbar klar (Sowohl in CS1.6 als auch in Q3).
> ...



  Meine Roccat Kone ist auch nicht klapprig und hervorragend verarbeitet. Ich zocke jeden Tag damit und bin ausgesprochen zufrieden!


----------



## willy (12. Dezember 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> man könnte wirklich der meinung sein.
> 
> Also mal kurz zu deinen Bewertungen. Die MX518 ist nicht ohne grund eine der beliebtesten Mäuse. Nicht nur wegen der Ergonomie. Ich frage mich, was du für Schwierigkeiten hast damit zu schiessen. Gerade bei schnellen Shootern (war bei der g9 gesagt, aber mx518 auf g9 verwiesen).
> Das scheint allein eine Sache der Maushaltegewohnheit zu sein. Ich komme damit wunderbar klar (Sowohl in CS1.6 als auch in Q3).
> ...




razer sehen billig aus? und die logitech, die alle aussehn wie 0815 mäuse sehen jetzt teuer aus oder was? aja, die mx518 war die beliebteste maus, optische mäuse sind stark im gehen...ich würd mir jetzt keine Optische mehr kaufen...
G9 ist eindeutig das heßlon der modernen Mäuse...

außerdem ist die Death Adder im vergleich zur G5 refresh tausend mal besser gebaut...mein kumpel hat die, sieht richtig billig verbaut aus 

außerdem ist die sehr hoch und man muss richtigen druck ausüben um auf die taste zu drücken, zudem ist sie, wie fast alle logitech mäuse, im 0815 design...


----------



## BigBubby (12. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> razer sehen billig aus? und die logitech, die alle aussehn wie 0815 mäuse sehen jetzt teuer aus oder was? aja, die mx518 war die beliebteste maus, optische mäuse sind stark im gehen...ich würd mir jetzt keine Optische mehr kaufen...
> G9 ist eindeutig das heßlon der modernen Mäuse...
> 
> außerdem ist die Death Adder im vergleich zur G5 refresh tausend mal besser gebaut...mein kumpel hat die, sieht richtig billig verbaut aus
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob du es wußtest, aber dieses 0815 design hat logitech entwickelt.
Vorher sahen alle aus wie razermäuse aussehen...
Die logitech war aber so erfolgreich, dass es jetzt alle kopieren.

Übrigens habe ich nie behauptet logitechmäuse sehen teuer aus. Keine falschen schlüsse ziehen. Achja die razer die ich in der hand hatte, sahen nicht besonders edel aus. Ich schließe damit auch nicht auf alle, wie ich gesagt hatte. Also lesen...


----------



## willy (12. Dezember 2008)

die Razer form wurde auch konzipiert... es gibt außerdem verschiedene, bei jeder maus is es ne andere...


----------



## BigBubby (12. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> die Razer form wurde auch konzipiert... es gibt außerdem verschiedene, bei jeder maus is es ne andere...



die lachesis ok und die boomslang. die anderen haben idR alle die gleiche form nur mit minimalen unterschieden. mal etwas runder mal etwas eckiger, mal etwas breiter. Wie bei logitech meißt auch.
Aber die haben auch "andere modelle", wie die g9 oder LS1 oder mx revolution oder mx air...

Aber das alles ist einfach geschmackssache, wie ich bereits sagte. Besser oder schlechter würde ich hier jetzt nicht sagen.  (Es gibt auch billig verarbeitete logitech mäuse, genau wie gut verarbeitete, was bei razer genau so ist...)


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Dezember 2008)

hi
wo kann ich den billigsten  shop finden will mir höchstwahrscheinlich den Logitech MX518 holen ,
Und mein kommentar zur Firmen die mouse herstellen die meisten mouse sind wahrscheinlich für Mutanten gemacht worden ,es gibt keine 100 % gamer mouse .


----------



## willy (12. Dezember 2008)

doch, die zalman FG1000 xD
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a309786.html


----------



## Stomper (14. Dezember 2008)

naja die G15 hat echt so richtig billige Hartplastik klötze... (wie so ziemlich alle Tastaturen) 
Die Lycosa hat meiner Ansicht nach wenig mit einer Laptop Tastatur gemeinsam... die Oberfläche ist halt genial gelungen... über die Tatantula gibt es wiederum meist schlechtes zum hören (ohhh ja sowas sage ich über Razer ) gleich wie die Habu in den meisten Fällen nicht das Gelbe vom ei darstellt! Logitech baut zu sehr Allround Mäuse... was ansich ja nicht schlecht ist! Aber! die Tasten sind schon etwas schwergängig! Razer baut halt wirkliche Spiele Eingabegeräte... und das ohne Kompromisse... zumal sich die die Lachesis und andere Razer Mäuse mal so gar nicht gleich sehen... (ausnahme Salmosa) die Diamondback und die Deathadder sind ähnlich... die Copperhead ist wiederum ganz anders! Wir werden sowieso niemals einer Meinung sein da jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat...! nur ein Logitech Produkt vor eines von Razer zu stellen was die Verbaute Technik angeht finde ich ein bisschen weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt  die Form ist natürlich Geschmackssache!

lg Stomper


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

ja klar, razer is einfach geil, sage was man will, aber 70€ für eine reine tastatur auszugeben ist wieder sone sache...
ich hätte mir ja selbst die lycosa oder die tarantula (+ battle light xD) gekauft, wenn sie etwas billiger wären :S sind sie aber nich =(


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Genius Ergo 555 Agama Laser vs.Logitech MX518

Kann mich nicht entscheiden welche ist den besser von den beiden ?
Kann ich die tasten befehle selber bei spielen Konfugiren beim Genius.sprich zb linke seiten maus taste mit granate werfen.und beim pc hardware haben die das schon getestet wo kann ich den video den sehen ?ich wird nicht fündig.


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Dezember 2008)

Mach dir doch selbst ein Thread auf -.-


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Nimm die g5 Refresh oder die MX refresh! Ich würde auf jeden Fall Logitech nehmen!(Hab eine g9^^)

Mfg.


----------



## rancer (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch eine Logitech nehmen, bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer G 5 Refresh. Ich find das Teil einfach nur gut, die Passform passt sich jeder Hand an und durch die Gewichte kann jeder seine Maus nach Wunsch schwerer oder leichter machen. 
Logitech baut halt einfach gute Mäuse, die vorallem extrem lange halten.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

ansichtssache...


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ja klar, razer is einfach geil, sage was man will, aber 70€ für eine reine tastatur auszugeben ist wieder sone sache...
> ich hätte mir ja selbst die lycosa oder die tarantula (+ battle light xD) gekauft, wenn sie etwas billiger wären :S sind sie aber nich =(




naja die G15 is noch teurer...

Das mit der Haltbarkeit ist immer so ne Sache... mal hat man Glück und mal nicht... mit der Kone z.B. haben im Verhältnis zu anderen Mäusen viele Pech... manche wiederum Glück... das kann man nunmal nicht Pauschalisieren... das die Kone zu ca. 30% Defekte aufweisen soll wäre für mich einfach nen Grund die Finger von zu lassen!

Das die G5 sich jeder Hand anpasst halte ich für ein Gerücht... ich und auch viele andere können diese Form nicht ab! Wiederum können viele die Form von z.B. der Lachesis nicht ab... das ist einfach Geschmacks-/Handsache. Ich bin ja 2 m groß und hab schon ordentliche Pranken... trotzdem ist sie mir noch zu globig!

lg Stomper


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

mir hat die form der death adder auch nicht gepasst und ich hab mich angepasst...

außerdem kostet die g15 "nur" 65€, eine Razer Lycosa kostet 80€ + 20€ Battle light, das sind nunmal 100€... 45€ mehr als ne g15 o_O


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

naja also ich seh die G15 meist für über 90€  oder meinst du die alte? die Refresh ist Teurer soweit ich weiß! lg Stomper


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2008)

ich hab die alte g15 als tastatur.
und nur die g3 als maus, ich suche mir nächstes jahr noch ne andere, problem ist ich bin linkshänder und diese tollen mäuse wie g9 oder haste nicht gesehen gibts nur für rechts. soweit wie ichs besser gesehen hab jedenfalls.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> naja also ich seh die G15 meist für über 90€  oder meinst du die alte? die Refresh ist Teurer soweit ich weiß! lg Stomper



die kostet bei amazon 67€...ich hab sie bei amazon auch für 65€ gekauft, vor nem halben jahr o_O


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

versuch mal die Lachesis... die soll angeblich auch für Linkshänder geeignet sein

lg Stomper


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2008)

bitte was? gib mal nen link wenn zu hand...


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

das ist ja Ordentlich billig... Im Laden kommt sie weit Teurer  so 90-100€!  sicher das du nich noch die alte hast? oder ist es schon die Refresh?

sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

Razer Lachesis Banshee Blue, USB (RZ01-00170100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich   käuflich in Rot,Weiß,Blau (beleuchtung Natürlich )


----------



## BigBubby (15. Dezember 2008)

Die alte ist bei Ebay sogar inzwischen teurer als die neue.
Ich habe sie damals als sie in läden bei 100euro + lag für 62 Euro bei EBay erhascht (die alte g15)...


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2008)

ah so danke, werd ich mir nächstes jahr mal vornehmen.. solangem muß noch meine g3 halten.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> das ist ja Ordentlich billig... Im Laden kommt sie weit Teurer  so 90-100€!  sicher das du nich noch die alte hast? oder ist es schon die Refresh?
> 
> sry für Doppelpost



die andere gibts ja nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> Razer Lachesis Banshee Blue, USB (RZ01-00170100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich   käuflich in Rot,Weiß,Blau (beleuchtung Natürlich )




NO Lachesis  ein bekannter hat davon nach 30 Minuten einen Daumenkramp bekommen.

Mfg.


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

ein bekannter hat... blaaaaa blaaaaa blaaaaa.... verkneif dir bitte sowas... wieso schreibt jeder über seinen bekannten?? Nen Daumenkrampf bekommt man sicher nicht so leicht  

lg Stomper


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

mein bekannter hat ne millionen euro zu verschenken! tz tz immer diese bekannten


hat dein bekannter villeicht athrose? ^^


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

echt deiner Auch?

Naja es gibt einfach keine Fehlerfreie Maus... oder besser gesagt... es gibt kein Maus/Tastatur Model das in seine ganzen Angebotsbreite noch nie einen Fehler aufgewiesen hat... sowas nennt man dann halt Montags-Maus.
lg Stomper


----------



## morpH82 (15. Dezember 2008)

genauso wenig wie es keine Maus gibt und auch nicht geben wird, bei denen es keine kritiker geben wird und die wirklich alle wollen! wäre ja auch schlimm so ein monopol.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

es gibt vorallem nichts auf der welt, das perfekt passt, immer stimmt irgendwas nicht


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Dezember 2008)

hi 

ich hab den mx 518 genomen und wofür ist die taste mit den 2 quadratischen knopf gedacht .


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2008)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab den mx 518 genomen und wofür ist die taste mit den 2 quadratischen knopf gedacht .



das kommt alt+tab gleich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

mx 518 
reine Gamer Maus ist eigentlich Unsinn ? also die MS Exl 30 von Microsoft ist auch nicht schlecht, nur was ich bei der MX 518 super gut findet, das man die MAus Geschw. noch mal an der Maus selber auf die schnelle einstellen kann, zum arbeiten sehr gut, wenn man z.b. die Maus am PC nutzt um was zu zeichnen ,
*ich betreibe meine MX 515 allerdings über PS2 Adapter  am PS2 Anschluss  (hat so seine Gründe warum ich das vorziehe , klappt super *, USB halte ich nicht, und die USB Anschlüssen an meinem PC brauche ich für wichtige Dinge , die Maus läuft am PS 2 genau so gut und nicht schlechter, da hätte eigentlich Logitech wenigstens noch einen PS2 Adapter mit bei legen  können, bei dem Preis was die MAus kostet !


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> mx 518
> reine Gamer Maus ist eigentlich Unsinn ? also die MS Exl 30 von Microsoft ist auch nicht schlecht, nur was ich bei der MX 518 super gut findet, das man die MAus Geschw. noch mal an der Maus selber auf die schnelle einstellen kann, zum arbeiten sehr gut, wenn man z.b. die Maus am PC nutzt um was zu zeichnen ,
> *ich betreibe meine MX 515 allerdings über PS2 Adapter  am PS2 Anschluss  (hat so seine Gründe warum ich das vorziehe , klappt super *, USB halte ich nicht, und die USB Anschlüssen an meinem PC brauche ich für wichtige Dinge , die Maus läuft am PS 2 genau so gut und nicht schlechter, da hätte eigentlich Logitech wenigstens noch einen PS2 Adapter mit bei legen  können, bei dem Preis was die MAus kostet !



ps2 nutz so gut wie keiner mehr. aktuelel laptops werden teilweise auch schon ganz ohne ausgeliefert.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

USB Hi.Speed für so was nutzten ist mist, weil es einem am PC diese wichtige 
USB Anschlüsse klaut, die man für andere Sachen dringend braucht , 
Ext. Scanner, 
Ex-t USb HDD, Drucker, Cam, 
Modem, USB Sick, USB Wlan, blue Note Stick,  USB-Link usw.  -> *das sind schon 9 Geräte *! wenn man dann noch eine 2. USB HDD anschließt um z.b. von der 1. noch ein Backup auf die 2. zu erstellen , sind es 10 USB Geräte (!)

ich kenne eine ganzen menge , die lieber den PS2 Anschluss nutzten , und mit dem PC etwas mehr machen und da auch einiges anschließen wollen und angeschlossen haben -


so und um jetzt den vorzubeugen "was immer wieder gerne genannt wird, USB Hub, es gibt Ext. USB Geräte die damit nicht funktionieren .


----------



## Stomper (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Thread wird echt langsam selbsständig... kann jemand mal den namen Ändern so in...
*Mäuse Diskussions Thread* oder so xDDDD

lg Stomper


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> so und um jetzt den vorzubeugen "was immer wieder gerne genannt wird, USB Hub, es gibt Ext. USB Geräte die damit nicht funktionieren .


In solchen Situationen sollte man ja auch ein Aktiv USB Hub benutzen
Dann funktionieren auch externe USB Geräte die an einem Passiv USB Hub nicht funktionieren.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

ich weis nicht ob das lesen etwas schwer fällt ?
und noch ein mal, es gibt Geräte die schmieren in warsten sinne des 
Wort ab, wenn man diese über einen USB Hub betreibt,
Ext. HDD und Scanner gleichzeitig hatte mit die Ext. HDD komplett 
geschrotet 100 % Datenverlust ! 
Reicht das ? und der Hub hat hatte eine eigene Strom Versorgung .
 die Komplette Platte war weg und konnte nur mit sehr großen 
Aufwand wiederhergestellt werden, die Daten waren trotzdem alle weg .
400 GB an Daten incl. Daten Buckups macht schon eine menge arbeit 
das wiederherzustellen !
*
Und noch eine SAche, verursacht ein angeschlossenes  USB Geräte eine Störung, oder hat einen 
Kurzschluss, reagiert die MAus und die Tastatur am PC nicht mehr, wenn dieses an USB 
angeschlossen ist, eine feine SAche, wenn man grade online ist, und keine kontrolle mehr über den PC hat !* mal so als kleines Info dazu !


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob das lesen etwas schwer fällt ?


Ohh... verzeih mir, ich bin Blind auf meinen drei Augen
-------------


amdintel schrieb:


> und noch ein mal, es gibt Geräte die schmieren in warsten sinne des
> Wort ab, wenn man diese über einen USB Hub betreibt,
> Nicht mit einem Aktiv USB Hub.
> Ext. HDD und Scanner gleichzeitig hatte mit die Ext. HDD komplett
> ...


Da scheinst du entweder einen billigen aktiv USB Hub benutzt zu haben, oder der Hub hatte schon ein Defekt.
Normalerweise ist es absolut kein Problem an einem aktiv USB Hub mehrere externe USB Geräte(zb. Festplatten) zu betreiben.


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja der geht wirklich schon lange der Threat aber gibt wirklich viel zu quatschen weiter so


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ohh... verzeih mir, ich bin Blind auf meinen drei Augen
> -------------
> 
> Da scheinst du entweder einen billigen aktiv USB Hub benutzt zu haben, oder der Hub hatte schon ein Defekt.
> Normalerweise ist es absolut kein Problem an einem aktiv USB Hub mehrere externe USB Geräte(zb. Festplatten) zu betreiben.


und wie sieht das mit der Ahnung bei dir aus ?

das geht eben nicht , weil die Datenrate in den Keller geht, 
wenn du mehre Sachen gleichzeitig mit hoher Daten rate über nur einen USB Port der an einem Hab hängt machst  , was meiste wohl warum ich das leiber alles schön aufteile , jedes Gerät eigener USB Port ?
und wenn man dann noch zu allem Unglück ein USB Joystick anschließt, das USB 1.1 hat, geht das komplette Caos erst richtig los , der USB2 geht dann komplett runter auf 1.1. angeschlossen Ext. USB 2.0 die nicht abwärts kompatibel sind, verursachen einen Crash,
eine MAus oder ein KEyb. hat oder braucht eine derartig geringe Daten rate. das es nicht der rede wert ist, sp was über USB 2.0 betreiben zu müssen .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wie sieht das mit der Ahnung bei dir aus ?


Ohh... erst kann ich nicht lesen und jetzt hab ich nach deiner Meinung auch keine Ahnung.... Lööl... du weist gar nicht wer ich bin und schwingst solch Worte.
-----------


amdintel schrieb:


> das geht eben nicht , weil die Datenrate in den Keller geht,


Wer redet denn von der Datenrate? 
Suchst du jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema? Weil du mit deiner These nicht weiter kommst?
Aber bitte, bleib bei deiner Meinung. Ist mir doch eigentlich völlig egal was du machst.


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

> Ohh... erst kann ich nicht lesen und jetzt hab ich nach deiner Meinung auch keine Ahnung.... Lööl... du weist gar nicht wer ich bin und schwingst solch Worte.




bist dus....gott? xD


ich hab hinten 6 anschlüsse, vor 2 und an meiner g15 nochmals 2... usb sticks steck ich in die g15, hinten sind grad mal 4  plätze verbraucht (Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, Ext. HDD) Scanner steck ich nur rein (front anschluss) wenn ich ihn auch brauche, dafür nehm ich gern die 10 sekunden arbeit an mich, und außerdem, wer hat ein modem und gleichzeitig ein usb stick dranhängen  cam hat wohl nich jeder 24/7 dran hängen, wenn doch, is diese person dumm, oder zu faul, und was zur hölle ist ein  blue Note Stick, von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört und google sagt mir auch nichts dazu...
du fängst hier an gehörige ******* zureden...falls du es selbst noch nich gemerkt hast , ein normaler mensch, hat nicht 24/7 alle seine festplatte dran um von allen ein backup zu machen, ein normalanwender hat ca. 3-4 usb geräte dran hängen und noch mehr platz, wenn er mal ne cam oder nen stick anschließen will, aber ein stick ist ja dazu da daten zu transportieren und nicht um ihn da hinten verschimmeln zu lassen
*is waiting for more flaming*


----------



## kwku (18. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> bist dus....gott? xD
> 
> 
> ich hab hinten 6 anschlüsse, vor 2 und an meiner g15 nochmals 2... usb sticks steck ich in die g15, hinten sind grad mal 4  plätze verbraucht (Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, Ext. HDD) Scanner steck ich nur rein (front anschluss) wenn ich ihn auch brauche, dafür nehm ich gern die 10 sekunden arbeit an mich, und außerdem, wer hat ein modem und gleichzeitig ein usb stick dranhängen  cam hat wohl nich jeder 24/7 dran hängen, wenn doch, is diese person dumm, oder zu faul, und was zur hölle ist ein  blue Note Stick, von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört und google sagt mir auch nichts dazu...
> ...



  He, beruhigt euch mal wieder. Bald ist Weihnachten!


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

Microsoft Habu!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (18. Dezember 2008)

also ich selber besitze die OCZ Equalizer

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

bin mit der maus mehr als volkommen zufrieden und für den preis gibts kaum was besseres


----------



## dantoX (18. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> oder die G5 auch sehr gut,von Razer war nie sehr angetan!
> Oder die Microsoft Sidewinder is aber nich die schönste


 
Jo. Wenn dir die G9 nicht zusagt (ich bin zufrieden mit ihr) solltest du dir die G5 mal genauer anschauen. Bei der Microsoft Sidewinder empfehle ich dir aber unbedingt, sie vorher mal in die Hand zu nehmen - ich komme mit diesem globigen Ding überhaupt nicht zurecht.

Alternativ gefällt mir die Roccat Kone sehr gut. Zur Verarbeitung kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sie liegt aber gut in der Hand (Form vergleichbar mit G5) bringt gute Technik mit und schaut gut aus.

dX


----------



## dantoX (18. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ich hab hinten 6 anschlüsse, vor 2 und an meiner g15 nochmals 2... usb sticks steck ich in die g15,
> *is waiting for more flaming*


 
Ich frage mich gerade ob das Sinn macht. Denn der USB Port der G15 (ich habe eine G11) bietet nur USB 1.1 Geschwindigkeit. Gerade bei den langsamen USB-Sticks will man doch jedes MB pro Sekunde mitnehmen.

Da würde ich lieber die Maus an das USB-Hub der Tastaur anschließen.

Mal zum Thema USB Geräte:

Ich habe zwei externe Festplatten an einem passivem USB Hub (für 5 Euro) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Das funktioniert, weil die HDD eine eigene Stromversorgung haben. Ich benutze sie gelegentlich sogar zeitgleich, schiebe Daten von der einen auf die andere Platte - auch hier gibt es keine Probleme. Mag sein, dass die Geschwindigkeit darunter leidet ... ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen. 

Meine Freundin hat ihre externe Festplatte direkt am PC angeschlossen und hätte beinahe sämtliche Daten verloren. Vom einen auf den anderen Tag konnte sie nicht mehr auf ihre Daten zugreifen. Kein USB Hub und trotzdem Probleme. Klar Ausnahmen und die liebe Regel.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ein USB-Hub (vorallem ein aktiver) ist eine feine Sache und verdient deinerseits etwas mehr Vertrauen. Mein Tipp: Drucker, Scanner, Kamera und solche Geräte würde ich an einen Hub hängen. Diese Geräte wirst du in den seltensten Fällen gleichzeitig benutzen - selbst wenn macht das keine Probleme! Dafür hast du auf einen Schlag eine Menge freier USB Anschlüsse.

dX


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2008)

Logitech* G5*


----------



## Uziflator (18. Dezember 2008)

dantoX schrieb:


> Jo. Wenn dir die G9 nicht zusagt (ich bin zufrieden mit ihr) solltest du dir die G5 mal genauer anschauen. Bei der Microsoft Sidewinder empfehle ich dir aber unbedingt, sie vorher mal in die Hand zu nehmen - ich komme mit diesem globigen Ding überhaupt nicht zurecht.
> 
> Alternativ gefällt mir die Roccat Kone sehr gut. Zur Verarbeitung kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sie liegt aber gut in der Hand (Form vergleichbar mit G5) bringt gute Technik mit und schaut gut aus.
> 
> dX


Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

dantoX schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob das Sinn macht. Denn der USB Port der G15 (ich habe eine G11) bietet nur USB 1.1 Geschwindigkeit. Gerade bei den langsamen USB-Sticks will man doch jedes MB pro Sekunde mitnehmen.
> 
> Da würde ich lieber die Maus an das USB-Hub der Tastaur anschließen.
> 
> ...



irgendwie widersprichs du dir selbst o_O

wenn ichs eilig hab steck ich den usb stick in den front anschluss, aber wenn ich nebenbei noch was anderes mache, reicht mir die geschwindigkeit von usb 1.1


----------



## dantoX (18. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen?


 
Dir wollte ich damit gar nichts sagen. Mein Post richtete sich an den Threadstarter. Ich hatte dich nur zitiert, weil ich deine Meinung teile.



willy schrieb:


> irgendwie widersprichs du dir selbst o_O


 
Echt? Fällt mir jetzt nicht auf. Was meinst du denn?

Ich sitze hier auf der Arbeit und muss das Schreiben hin und wieder unterbrechen. Da kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass man Stuss schreibt.



willy schrieb:


> wenn ichs eilig hab steck ich den usb stick in den front anschluss, aber wenn ich nebenbei noch was anderes mache, reicht mir die geschwindigkeit von usb 1.1


 
Ok. Macht Sinn.

dX


----------



## Uziflator (18. Dezember 2008)

dantoX schrieb:


> Dir wollte ich damit gar nichts sagen. Mein Post richtete sich an den Threadstarter. Ich hatte dich nur zitiert, weil ich deine Meinung teile.


Aso na dann!


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> bist dus....gott? xD
> 
> 
> ich hab hinten 6 anschlüsse, vor 2 und an meiner g15 nochmals 2... usb sticks steck ich in die g15,



das ist ja sehr schön für dich,  ( die meisten sind ja auch keine Power User und nutzten ihren 
teuren PC nur sehr eingeschränkt ) , mein PC macht ordentlich Dampf
 und das will ich auch nutzten können, 
mein PC hat auch recht viele USB Ports , ich habe einem Gamer PC,
und extra 2 PCs laufen zu lassen, obwohl der eine sehr sehr schnell ist 
und alles sehr schnell kann, ist auch nicht einzusehen, zu mal das ganz gut 
Strom kostet, die Logitech läuft sehr gut am PS" Anschluss , es gibt keinen 
Sinnvollen und vernünftigen Grund, das am USB zu betreiben !

USB sind belegt :
2 x ein Joystick Wingman Logitech dran *g*
1 x Drucker
1 x Scanner 
1 x USB HDD 500 GB 
1 x Wlan
1 x Blau Stick
1 x UTMS Internet Stick (kommt noch ) 
2 freie brauche ich noch für das  ein oder andere ,
z.b. Digi Cam und ... USB-Link ...

Es gibt schon hin und wieder die situation, das ich größere Daten mengen vom PC auf die 
Ext. USB HDD kopiere was etwas dauert und noch nebenbei Dokumente  ein scenne und noch 
gleichzeitig ein Game läuft , wo zu wohl kaut man sich wohl einen sehr schnellen Intel I7 der 
4 x Kerne und noch mal 4 x HT Kerne hat ? 
Solche schnellen Mehr Kern System,
machen erst richtig Sinn, wenn man diese auch richtig ausnutzten kann (!)
alles andere ist nur Spielerei  und das sollte man sich dann nicht wieder wegen 
mangel  an USB Anschlüssen  aus bremsen lassen ,
 alles übern HAB wird alles zu langsam z.b. 



Noch Fragen ?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist ja sehr schön für dich,  ( die meisten sind ja auch kein Power User und nutzten ihren
> teuren PC nur sehr eingeschränkt ) , mein PC macht ordentlich Dampf
> und das will ich auch nutzten können,
> mein PC hat auch recht viele , ich habe einem Gamer PC,
> ...


du nutz dauerhaft 2 Joysticks?
Blau Stick meinßt du doch bestimmt BlueTooth? warum hast du den immer drin?

Scanner,Drucker, HDD, Wlan/Umts, Maus Tastatur. Das macht 6 Stück. Alle anderen kannst du nach belieben ein und ausstecken, weil sie nicht in den dauerbetrieb müssen. Das ist nur faulheit.
6 USB Anschlüsse habe ich auch und ich kann noch weitere 4 Einbauen (Mal dein Miaboard angeguckt. Mit nem Backpanel kann man idr noch eine Reihe dazu anschliessen) und zusätzlich habe ich mit der G15 noch 2 USB anschlüsse in 1.1. 
Also ich weiß nicht was du alles machen willst, um 12 st voll zu kriegen.


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

du brauchst sicherlich nich den joystick ( 2x) während du im 2d betrieb hantierst und surfst, genauso den scanner, den brauchs du sicher einmal in der woche, wenn überhaupt...

jetzt erklär mal was ein blau stick ist, oder ein usb-link...noch nie davon gehört, nichtmal mr. google kennt sie -_-


und was denkst du was ich habe? ein win95 pc oder was? wenn es dem herren genehm ist, solle er sich irgendwo anders streit suchen ...


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

ja dauerhaft und jedes mal extra um stecken weil man den USB Anschluss für was anderes braucht, ist nicht nur  lästig, sondern auch umständlich, und stört wenn man mit den 
einscannen und anderen Dingen noch nebenbei beschäftigt ist  am PC,
und man weis ja auch nicht immer gleich, welches USB Kabel  immer wo zu gehört,
da lange rum doctern dazu habe ich einfach eine Lust !
wenn man es eilig hat mit dem PC los legen will 
manch mal mache ich so viele Sachen nahezu  gleichzeitig 
mit dem Rechner, das ich aufpassen muss
nicht selber durch einander zu kommen , 
aber dazu ist das Teil da und es erspart mir viel 
Wartezeit !
ich habe schön Keyboard und Maus am PS2 angeschlossen  und es gibt keinen 
Grund das anderes zu machen .
u.a gibt es schöne PS2 Tastatur / Maus Verlängerungskabel 
bis  zu 4 und  6 Metern Kabellänge  habe ich dran,  der PC steht etwas weiter weg .
(Kabellos z.b  ist schrott, weil ständig die Batterie alle ist, wenn man den PC braucht )


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ja dauerhaft und jedes mal extra um stecken weil man den USB Anschluss für was anderes braucht, ist nicht nur  lästig, sondern auch umständlich, und stört wenn man mit den
> einscannen und anderen Dingen noch nebenbei beschäftigt ist  am PC,
> und man weis ja auch nicht immer gleich, welches USB Kabel  immer wo zu gehört,
> da lange rum doctern dazu habe ich einfach eine Lust !
> ...



Wie gesagt faulheit.

Ich habe wie gesagt 10USb anschlüsse zu verfügung udn würde somit alles, was du hast anschließen können UND Maus und Tastatur über USB.
Deshalb frage ich mich, wie du übrhaupt auf die idee kommst, dass man bei Maus Tastatur drauf verzichten müsste. Aber ich sagte ja schon. Hast wohl noch nie dein Mainboard angeschaut...


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

ihm ist der begriff mainboard bestimmt neu


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube meiner hat 11,  
ich mache das trotzdem lieber mit dem PS2 Anschluss,
es   gibt nämlich die ein oder andere Notfall CD,
 da wird USB nicht unterstützt  und wie willst du da dann `??? 
oder wenn man mal den PC mit Dos booten muss
 um z.b. ein Bios Update zu machen ?
tcha ... ? Dos und auch DR.Dos kann kein USB.
Auch lässt sich das im Bios besser einstellen,
weil USB und PS2 schön getrennt ist,  
Power Manger,
Power ON Keyb, an., Maus aus
Wake Up , USB aus, Keyb. on, PS2 Maus aus  zum Bleistift.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich glaube meiner hat 11,
> ich mache das trotzdem lieber mit dem PS2 Anschluss,
> es   gibt nämlich die ein oder andere Notfall CD,
> da wird USB nicht unterstützt  und wie willst du da dann `???
> ...



Bei Asus brauchst du kein Dos um Bios update zu machen.
Wann brauche ich eine Notfall CD? Mein System habe ich binnen 30min neu aufgespielt. In max 2 stunden neu eingerichtet und dazu muß es erst mal kommen. Mien PC ist halt gut gepflegt.
Ich frage mich, warum du bei deinen Notfall CDs keine USb Treiber eingebunden hast... dazu werden die vom Mobo aus bereits erkannt...
Ich benutze seit 3 Jahren nur noch USB und war nie gezwungen PS2 zu verwenden


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2008)

das geht dann wohl durch die Luft automatisch oder über das Microsoft auto update 
oder meiste das, wo es als IMG ist und man jedesmal eine CD extra dafür brennen darf,
die man danach immer wegschmeißen kann ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> das geht dann wohl durch die Luft automatisch oder über das Microsoft auto update
> oder meiste das, wo es als IMG ist und man jedesmal eine CD extra dafür brennen darf,
> die man danach immer wegschmeißen kann ?


Du kennst anscheinend das Tool Asus Update nicht.


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2008)

und jeder PC hat auch ein Asus Bord ja ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> und jeder PC hat auch ein Asus Bord ja ?


Es bezog sich ja auch nur auf Asus.
Denn @BigBubby sagte:


> Bei Asus brauchst du kein Dos um Bios update zu machen.


Deine Antwort darauf:


> das geht dann wohl durch die Luft automatisch oder über das Microsoft auto update


-------
Übrigends gibt es von jedem Board Hersteller ein Tool um das Bios unter Windows zu aktualisieren.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> und jeder PC hat auch ein Asus Bord ja ?



noe. wer es aber nicht nimmt ist selber schuld 
Irgendwo hat der kleine aufpreis schon sein Gründe...

wobei, ließ dir mal das hier durch
Der neue Trend: Bios-Update unter Windows - PC-WELT

Die Welt ändert sich. Wer nicht vorwärts geht, geht zurück


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2008)

>Die Welt ändert sich. Wer nicht vorwärts geht, geht zurück 

das ist aber kein Vorschnritt, oder kannst du mit deiner USB Tatatur schneller tippen , oder ist deine MAus schneller als meine ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist aber kein Vorschnritt, oder kannst du mit deiner USB Tatatur schneller tippen , oder ist deine MAus schneller als meine ?


Lööl...
Was hat das nun wieder mit dem Bios Update zu tun?
Wenn du schon so schlau daherredest, dann solltest du schon versuchen beim Thema zu bleiben und dir nicht einfach die Dinge so zu drehen wie sie dir gerade passen. Was du nähmlich... wie ich es mitbekommen habe sehr häufig tust.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> >Die Welt ändert sich. Wer nicht vorwärts geht, geht zurück
> 
> das ist aber kein Vorschnritt, oder kannst du mit deiner USB Tatatur schneller tippen , oder ist deine MAus schneller als meine ?


siehe


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Lööl...
> Was hat das nun wieder mit dem Bios Update zu tun?
> Wenn du schon so schlau daherredest, dann solltest du schon versuchen beim Thema zu bleiben und dir nicht einfach die Dinge so zu drehen wie sie dir gerade passen. Was du nähmlich... wie ich es mitbekommen habe sehr häufig tust.



Dazu war es eine allgemeine Aussage. Die nicht speziell hierfür war, sondern an sich sich auf technik bezog


----------



## Drazen (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Dir die Genius Navigator 535 empfehlen.Es muss nicht immer Logitech oder Microsoft sein!Es ist eine Lasergamingmaus mit Speicherfunktion für 5 Spielprofile und 7 programmierbare Tasten. Die Maus ist Latenzfrei und ist für Links-und Rechtshänder geeignet.


----------

